# NYTimes on Cdn Rockies



## Kola (Jan 4, 2009)

Interesting NYT article on Canadian Rockies, Banff, Sunshine Village, etc.

http://travel.nytimes.com/2009/01/04/travel/04banff.html?em

Don't miss it !

K.


----------



## eal (Jan 4, 2009)

What a great article, with lots of interesting details.  Just one small correction, it is about 1 1/4 hours from Calgary to Banff, not two hours as quoted at the end of the article.


----------

